# Natural Pest Control: The Ladybug



## Kevin2 (May 16, 2015)

Definitely, a natural way to control pest. Ladybug is a friend to a garden. Thanks a lot for sharing the advantages of having a Ladybug in your garden.

Impressive post, indeed!


----------



## hahasarah69 (Dec 28, 2021)

snehaparihar9 said:


> PESTS are really annoying and nasty,take help from pest control NY.


do they provide services in south carolina?????????


----------

